# Big, blocky head?



## Cstout

Im not sure what catergory to post this in, sorry if it's in the wrong one. I'm just curious about shepherds with 'big, blocky heads' as I dont know how else to put it. Ive seen pictures of them, but Ive never seen one in person and I'm wondering if it's a certain line that produces this feature? Or is it just how some shepherds fill out? I'll attach a picture so you can see exactly what I'm talking about. Thanks guys!


----------



## Armed Citizen

East German (DDR) lines would be my guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatchonGSD

To be honest I would not consider the head on that dog to be big or blocky. Google DDR and look at those heads if you want big and blocky.


----------



## Armed Citizen

This is a DDR male


----------



## GSDElsa




----------



## Sunflowers

Like this dog?


----------



## TaZoR

Tazor looks blocky in some pics an not in others. I dont know his bloodline though.


----------



## Cstout

Yeah, more like the ones you posted. i just did a quick google search and found a picture that was closest to what I was thinking of. So, Stark is half Czech DDR, does that mean his head may get a little bigger/blockier than the general very slender shepherd muzzle? His dad's head was average sized, would that be an indication of what size his could be? Ive always kind of liked the look of the big. blockier heads. They look so strong and masuline.


----------



## onyx'girl

I see many SL's that have a big blocky head too...it isn't always the DDR's.
What you see as a young dog will probably be what he ends up as. They don't just grow a big head after they turn a year.
My male(WG/Czech WL) has a 'masculine head' and it was apparent early on.
I'm happy it didn't turn out big & blocky!


----------



## PatchonGSD

onyx'girl said:


> I see many SL's that have a big blocky head too...it isn't always the DDR's.
> What you see as a young dog will probably be what he ends up as. They don't just grow a big head after they turn a year.
> My male has a 'masculine head' and it was apparent early on.
> I'm happy it didn't turn out big & blocky!



The showlines do often have big heads, but I dont really think that they are "blocky" (not like DDR anyway) but I have seen some large heads that could pass for that of a bear!


----------



## Catu

Someone said big blocky head? Search for it on Google and you'll get Akela as a result...


----------



## Xeph

Blocky really isn't correct anyway. The head is supposed to be wedge shaped, not square


----------



## Sunflowers

Xeph said:


> Blocky really isn't correct anyway. The head is supposed to be wedge shaped, not square


This made me smile, because I sometimes call Hans Wedgehead


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer has a big head, and he's West German showlines:


----------



## Catu

Sunflowers said:


> This made me smile, because I sometimes call Hans Wedgehead


I call Akela "the round-headed kid"


----------



## Catu

Xeph said:


> Blocky really isn't correct anyway. The head is supposed to be wedge shaped, not square


The standard calls for a wedge shaped muzzle. 

_"Seen from the front the forehead is only moderately arched, and the skull slopes into the long, wedge-shaped muzzle without abrupt stop. The muzzle is long and strong, and its topline is parallel to the topline of the skull. "_

As I see it the "blocky" look refers more to a strong jaw seen from the front.

I like the strong heads of the DDR dogs and I like the more lupine expression of Czech and german workingline without special preference. Some west German showlines have heads to die for (and if they have a dark mask, it makes me drool) but some are a bit too "round?" with something that reminds me a Newfoundland, that I don't like.


----------



## Cstout

I guess 'blocky' isnt the right word. Maybe a better description would be a thicker muzzle which kind of makes their muzzle look shorter and their head looks a little more square than what I am used to. Anyways, I think it is a very masculine look. Anybody have pictures of their puppies who have this look? Say at about 3 months and like 8 months? Just curious how prominent that look is when they are young... I think it's safe to say Stark will not have that look to his head but he still looks masculine.


----------



## Armed Citizen

Here's a DDR pup


----------



## wolfstraum

The first sable dog was a WG Show line - 

My WGWL male has a pretty big, blocky head .....

here is HIS sire - and Csabre's sire too.....










Xito v d Maineiche....all West German










the "Ghost"  - son of Xito - also all WG










Csabre - daughter of Xito - WGR x DDR

She gets alot of 'wow!' s - and even observers checking for the 'equipment' - size substance and presence - but still feminine - esp when you looked at her littermate Cito...

Cito v Wolfstraum, Sch2, CGC :rip:









Great heads are not restricted to any one type - just harder to find this style in WGWL - Personally I love this look!


Lee


----------



## carmspack

Agro (PD) as a young pup Carmspack Agro
Vinny as a youth dog Carmspack Vinny
BlackJack - female - young adult Carmspack Blackjack Johnson

typical head coming out of this female line - Sabrina 

V Dargo von den Thüringer Kronjuwelen
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs
SG Ben z Bolfu


----------



## GatorDog

Aiden is WGSL/WGWL and has a decent head. I don't think it's huge, but I like the size. 


xmas2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


001 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


leafbaby by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


face by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## onyx'girl

Kacie has a big ol head....have no idea her pedigree.


----------



## wolfstraum

she might go back to Xento Maineiche - he had those eyes and the thicker shorter muzzle (but does not make the head not have a "wedge shape"! or incorrect!!!!) and they still come down through......Xito and Csabre have (had) them....and I have seen others with them, and checking pedigrees - and finding Xento....

Wedge shape does not mean 'pinhead' - wedges can be wide too!

Lee


----------



## arby665

Aiden is WGSL/WGWL and has a decent head. I don't think it's huge, but I like the size. 










I am in love with Aiden! LOL He reminds me of my baby's sire.


----------



## Liesje

OK I'll admit I do like big blocky heads. None of my dogs so far have had one, so I don't go around selecting for it, but I wouldn't be upset if my dog had a head like this one and I don't mind doggy looking bitches either. There are certain large heads I *don't* like, but I think it has more to do with the expression and overall placement of the facial features and not just the shape of the head.


----------



## Lilie

I like a big blocky head on a male dog. Just looks...rugged or something.


----------



## carmspack

it's not just the size , but the power of the expression, the show dog , sorry if this belongs to someone here , looks 'newfy' dull , (dozy) -- just take the head and imagine a dropped ear - make him white or black and you wouldn't see the "breed" anymore


----------



## Liesje

He's got loose flews (more obvious in his head shot, which I removed because it ended up being a huge picture) and I don't like that. I don't think he belongs to anyone here, I just looked for a random one.


----------



## hattifattener

i like this dog very much|(especially head).
he seems extra masculine to me.
WGSL.


----------



## Freestep

I have to say, even though it's not technically correct, I like big blocky heads! As long as it's not too heavy or mastiff-like, and I don't see hanging flews, I like the look. Even on females.

Back in the 80s and 90s, there was a trend in American show line GSDs toward narrower heads and muzzles. Some of them were almost collie-like. Some found these heads refined and elegant, but I DETEST that look in a GSD. To me, it just doesn't look right, and more often than not there seemed to be a flighty, nervous temperament that went along with that narrow head. 

Thankfully, that style seems to have come and gone, although I still see some backyard-bred GSDs with narrower heads. Especially on males neutered young. 

Temple Grandin and others have talked about certain body types going hand-in-hand with certain temperaments. They say that stocky, big boned animals tend to be calmer while thinner, finely-boned animals tend to be more nervous. I am not entirely convinced this is true, as I have known very calm Greyhounds and totally neurotic Mastiffs. But as previously mentioned, I did notice a correlation between the narrow-heads and nervous temperament in the ASLs... don't know whether there is a causal relationship, though.


----------



## cliffson1

I really dont have a preference for head as long as it fits the body....but I do hate "collie" heads and heads that are too long and narrow!....Agrw!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Mr. Boy von Zorra from Jennifer Acevedo and Bill Kulla...


----------



## robk

Its not necessarily the blocky look that I like, but the savage look. I like a head that looks very primitive. Here is a dog that I like;http://www.policedogs.us/Brix1.jpg

But to me, this is what a correct looking head looks like;
Jerry-von-der-Hube


----------



## LARHAGE

Cstout said:


> Im not sure what catergory to post this in, sorry if it's in the wrong one. I'm just curious about shepherds with 'big, blocky heads' as I dont know how else to put it. Ive seen pictures of them, but Ive never seen one in person and I'm wondering if it's a certain line that produces this feature? Or is it just how some shepherds fill out? I'll attach a picture so you can see exactly what I'm talking about. Thanks guys!


 
I wouldn't say this dog has a big blocky head at all, it's more refined in fact in my opinion.


----------



## Freestep

LARHAGE said:


> I wouldn't say this dog has a big blocky head at all, it's more refined in fact in my opinion.


That's what I was thinking as well... looks like a strong female head.


----------



## FlyAway

robk said:


> Its not necessarily the blocky look that I like, but the savage look. I like a head that looks very primitive. Here is a dog that I like;http://www.policedogs.us/Brix1.jpg
> 
> But to me, this is what a correct looking head looks like;
> Jerry-von-der-Hube


 
I like both of those!


----------



## Catu

Wild Wolf said:


> Mr. Boy von Zorra from Jennifer Acevedo and Bill Kulla...


Boy... Javir.... those are those dogs that have everything you can ask for! And kudos not only to the dog itself, but to the breeders/owners for taking them there.


----------



## codmaster

LARHAGE said:


> I wouldn't say this dog has a big blocky head at all, it's more refined in fact in my opinion.


 
How about the back?


----------



## Wolfgeist

Catu said:


> Boy... Javir.... those are those dogs that have everything you can ask for! And kudos not only to the dog itself, but to the breeders/owners for taking them there.


Oof.. so happy that my next female pup has Javir on top and Boy on bottom. :wub:


----------



## Verivus

I don't like that head shot of Boy.


----------



## codmaster

FlyAway said:


> I like both of those!


 
NAA! Not me - too dark a sable for me!

Black and red is my favorite GSD color with B&T second!


----------



## robk

Thare is no such thing as too dark of a sable!!!:wub:


----------



## GatorDog

I have always really liked Figo's head and expression.


----------



## lhczth




----------



## holland

He is gorgeous-I also really like the looks of show dog-actually love him-Boy might be a great working dog-I don't find him attractive


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I always thought Zeus had a big blocky head.


----------



## Liesje

Donovan has a BIG noggin (and he's a BIG boy!), the pics don't really do it justice!


----------



## lhczth

And he isn't that big. 87# right now and 64 cm (25.5 inches). He just looks huge because he is big boned and thick through the neck and shoulders. Though he feels like he is a monster dog when he bumps into me.


----------



## Liesje

LOL coming from a 50lb and 70lb GSD he looks big to me!


----------



## lhczth

LOL Yes, after dealing with his 63# sister, he is big.


----------



## heroshepherds

Who owns this dog? Love the look!


----------



## lhczth

heroshepherds said:


> Who owns this dog? Love the look!


This is a very old thread, but which dog are you asking about?


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Can someone post pictures of working lines bitches heads? My girl's head, she is eleven months, is handsome I think. She has a little looseness of the lips at the back of her lower jaw and she has a slight bump on the top of her snout. Its not tight and pointy like ASLs I have seen. I see a lot of male dogs in this thread, but what about the females? 

My camera is broken right now. I will put a picture of Inga on here asap


----------



## carmspack

strong female head Roxy Ludwigseck Roxy vom Ludwigseck 

her brothers qualify also


----------



## Cschmidt88

My bitch has a very strong head for a female, some dislike it, but I personally like it and still find her to be distinctly female. It fits her temperament.


----------



## carmspack

great example of a strong female


----------



## wolfstraum

Cheetah v Wolfstraum 










Csabre v Wolfstraum










Csabre and 8 mo old daughter I-Bengal v Wolfstaum 










Kyra - dam of Cheetah and Csabre










and 4th generation - Lynx v Wolfstraum - daughter of I-Bengal












4 generations of strong heads....



lee


----------



## Papa_de_Donna

Would this be 'blocky'?










EDIT: sorry, i may still be too noobie to post pics. Here's a link:

https://goo.gl/photos/EeKBd178w1ag4PkBA


----------



## cdwoodcox

Nurse Bishop said:


> Can someone post pictures of working lines bitches heads? has a slight bump on the top of her snout. Its not tight and pointy like ASLs I have seen.


I remember reading or hearing somewhere that that slight bump on the snout is reflective of a certain line. Maybe West german or was it east german. I can't remember exactly.


----------



## DogLover77

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Keefer has a big head, and he's West German showlines:


Wow! this dog is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks, he really was! We lost him about two years ago, at nearly 14 years old.


----------



## ksotto333

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Thanks, he really was! We lost him about two years ago, at nearly 14 years old.


I always thought how beautiful he was.


----------



## Galathiel

Yup, gorgeous.


----------



## WNGD

I also think the "big blocky head" appearance has to do with how wide set apart the ears are but the stop and forehead also. The head above the stop is genuinely more square.

Now don't freak out but more of a Rottie head but less square.


----------



## David Winners

Such beautiful dogs in this thread.

The Gus Bus at 2.










And the nerd at 15 months.


----------



## NadDog24

Gus has an amazing head!


----------



## Bearshandler

I’m never not amazed by the heads of those wolfstraum dogs. Especially Csabre.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> I’m never not amazed by the heads of those wolfstraum dogs. Especially Csabre.


I know right. Striking dogs. I'll have one someday @wolfstraum .


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> I know right. Striking dogs. I'll have one someday @wolfstraum .


Hopefully she’s still breeding when it’s time for another one.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> Hopefully she’s still breeding when it’s time for another one.


I may adjust my "time for another one" if necessary


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> I may adjust my "time for another one" if necessary


I certainly would.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have 2 young females from T litter with friends/co-owners....one is a retired military guy up at Ft Drum, and the other in Central PA....linebred on Csabre/Xito..... 3-3, 4-4...........

these are both Pfalcon progeny - Quiz Traumwolfen at 5ish months and the smaller pup is Tango Wolfstraum at 3ish (???) months I think....









and this is Trace Wolstraum - about 6 months 










one or both will eventually be bred....so a couple of years....

Lee


----------



## Galathiel

_takes a number_


----------



## ksotto333

I've always thought my Della had a nice head and profile. She posed for me this morning.








..









..


----------



## AboutAbby

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Keefer has a big head, and he's West German showlines:


Keefer looks like he is saying "what do you just say?" haha


----------



## Sabre's Mom

Recon at about a year









And about 6 months ago









I see a lot of his grand-dam/great grand-dam in his face.


----------



## livetosing1

Cstout said:


> Yeah, more like the ones you posted. i just did a quick google search and found a picture that was closest to what I was thinking of. So, Stark is half Czech DDR, does that mean his head may get a little bigger/blockier than the general very slender shepherd muzzle? His dad's head was average sized, would that be an indication of what size his could be? Ive always kind of liked the look of the big. blockier heads. They look so strong and masuline.


Females are much more feminine in the muzzle...not as thick or long perhaps but the head is still blocky and their eyes somewhat "wolfish"?


----------



## Sunsilver

Eska's sire had a really nice male head - Condor von den Roten Vorbergen


----------



## livetosing1

Is Roland von Starkenburg, 1906-1907








of DDR descent? Anyone know?


----------



## Bearshandler

livetosing1 said:


> Is Roland von Starkenburg, 1906-1907
> View attachment 590467
> 
> of DDR descent? Anyone know?


The DDR was formed after WWII. That dog was born 30 years before that.


----------



## livetosing1

Bearshandler said:


> The DDR was formed after WWII. That dog was born 30 years before that.


Ok. Good to know. Thanks.


----------

